# My... FULL... Loft



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay... I'm back at work now. My 6 new buddies are at home in the loft. Okay, let me ask you'all this.

1) When I let them out of the box... some of them, I picked up and let fly, the last couple, I gently tiped the box on its side and let them walk out. I think I messed up picking the first few out. What do you'all think?

2) When they first got out of the box, they pretty much tried to "climb the walls".  Up past the perches and shelves I had up. They've settled a bit and are on perches now... was that normal? Or is it a sign I need more perches? The highest ones are at about the 6' level, but the ceiling is at almost 8'.

3) This has me concerned the most... after they calmed a bit, they pretty much sat up on their perches preening... and pooping... and flew a bit between the perches and top of the stack of next boxes I have... BUT they didn't come down and investigate their food or water! I'm really concerned about them all getting at least a good drink after having been in shipping for 2 days. I put out their food and water and grit and scattered a bit of seed on the ground next to the feeder and waterer. They were all "looking" down there, but wouldn't come off their perches. Well, I had to come back to work, so I figured I'd leave them and maybe after I was gone, they'll come down. I was sitting quietly outside watching them, but then "knew" I was still there. I really wanted to see them at least get a drink, but they didn't while I was watching.  Its about 1100 now. I should be able to get out of work between 1600 and 1700. I hope when I get home, it looks like they've eaten. I figure if they did that, then they also drank.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great that they all got there in good form 

I would think they are kind of feeling their way. That they found perches, and did some preening is a good sign of starting to settle. Aren't they so amazing - cooped up in a box, then 'OK, now lets get on with being pigeons'. 

They won't have trouble finding the food and water when they are ready, I'm sure. Matter of fact, when new pigeons go into the aviary, for many of them one of the first things they do is take a bath!

John


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

That sounds like normal "oohh, gotta get used to the place first" behavior.
Whenever I add a new pigeon to the loft, it takes them a few days, before they will come down. They feel safer, the higher up they are, so the first few days, that is pretty much where they will hang out. Just watch for them sitting around with their feathers fluffed, looking sleepy. If you see one doing that a lot, grab it and gently dip its peak in the water (not past the nostrils) you will see it sucking up the water.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks guys.

That makes me feel better. I was thinking of putting their bath pan out tomorrow or Friday and see if they come down and take a bath.

I couldn't resist the urge to stop by home on the way back from lunch... one of the cool things about living in a small town... and I snuck in real quiet like and looked out on the back porch / loft and they were up on their perches napping and it looked like some of the food on the ground had at least been touched.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well... I got home a bit ago and snuck into the house. The were down on the floor of the loft / porch and found the food and water, I'm sure.  

Once they realized I was home... back up on the perches, especially when I went in to sweep and change their water.

Question... one of them... I think its just one, has a sneeze... I'll keep an eye on that, but what should I look out for?? 

Oh! And I even heard them cooo a bit...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*1637*

I replaced the Pedialyte I had out for them with reqular water because I noticed their first poops were white w/ a little black, but the last few have been basically green and runny. hmmmm.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*9/29 1658*

Well, 5 of the 6 came down off of their peches and were eating and drinking just a few minutes ago.  

Was going great until one of them tried to get ontop of the waterer and knocked the cone top I had balanced ontop of it off. That spooked them back up.  

I just got done ordering a different kind of waterer from Jedds that the whole thing has a molded cone shaped top so they can't get on top of it and poop in the water. Wish I would have thought that through before I bought the one I got.  I hope they come down again before dark. I'm going to take their food up before dark whether they've finished it or not.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*9/29 1932*

Well, its dark now.
I went out at dusk and offered them some food from my hand. I could get my hand... and hands length... away from them, outstretched, with food, but no joy, they just turned away or flew over to a perch farther away. A couple of them dropped some real watery poops while I was out this time. I hope its just because they haven't eaten much the last couple of days and I'm probably spooking them. I took what was left of there food up for the night. I'll feed them in the a.m., but am debating whether or not to leave their food out or not when I go to work. I torn between leaving food for them all the time so I know (think) they'll come down and eat when I'm not there and training them to come eat when its feeding time and if they don't, no food until next feeding time. Thougths?... more important the next couple of days for them to have food OR get on the feeding program?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on populating your new loft!!! I know you are eager to interact with your new flock. How do you think they feel right now? Everything is new to them - the water and food smell and taste different, the air smells different, even the light from outside looks different from what they knew. I would give them at least three days to settle in and get used to their new home, and what you look, sound, and smell like. Pigeons are creatures of habit so they will be more comfortable once they know the routine, what happens when.

I would probably give them the food and let them eat in peace for the first few days. Let them recover from the stress of the move. The down side is that you don't know for sure if all the birds are eating.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*9/30 0645*

Been up for a little while.
I gave them their morning food, 3 oz. They've been up and down off of their perches a few times to eat. It looks like out of the 6, there are 3 that will come down first and then the others will follow. I also gave them their vitamins in the water today. I'll leave the food / feeder out like TerriB suggested. I may come by at lunch and take it up. Anyway, gotta run to work. They're flying from one end of the loft to the other right now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's great news Zig. Seems like they are getting adjusted just fine in their new environment  
Glad to hear they are doing so good.
Keep up the good work.

Reti


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks all!

One of them still seems to have a "sneeze", but he was eating and drinking and picking at the pic-pot and grit this morning, so I'm not overly worried about it other then noting it as a "watch item".

I figure I'll go by my place at lunch and take up their feeder / food. I'll bet its about empty by now, but if not, then they'll get their 2nd feed tonight when I get home. I figure on feeding twice a day, morning and evening and see how that goes. I figure 6 birds = 6 oz of food a day, thus, about 3oz in the morning and 3oz in the evenings. Fresh water too each time.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*9/30 1042*

Checked in on my buddies while out on a fastfood lunch run.
Some were eating and scracting and exploring the loft. Some were sunning themselves. It was "up on the perches" when they realized I was there. They've eaten most all of the food out of their feeder that I put out this morning. I was going to take it up, but didn't since they were still eating when I got there. Okay, I'm a softie... gotta get tough. Loft needs a good scrapin' and sweepin' tonight!


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sneezing*

It's quite common for them to sneeze just after taking a drink. Because they insert the beak and nose wattle into the water to get a good suction some water enters the nasal cavities. They sneeze to discharge any water in the 'air pipes'. However, if you notice one of the birds sneezing frequently then you may have a respitory problem. If this happens, I like to watch them for a few days and hope that their immune system kicks in to lick it. Use antibiotics very sparingly and as a last resort - just my opinion. Good luck to you and your new birds. Your posts remind me of the same thrill I experienced when I first got homing pigeons some 40 years ago. The thrills will keep coming.

birdy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Are they different colors/patterns so you can easily tell them apart? Once they are settled in, the more time you can spend around them the tamer they will become.

Sunning is good - it means they are relaxing! They would probably love a bath when you get a chance. During shipping they tend to get poop on their feet and want to clean that off. If no bath is offered, they will try to use their water bowl! A large kitty litter pan works or I use a large snow saucer (if you can find one in SoCal!). Fill with about 4" of lukewarm water. It's better to not leave it out all day since one of them may poop in it and they might try to drink out of the bath and could get sick. I prefer to offer the bath in the morning, so they are dry by evening. However, several times birds have taken extensive showers in the late afternoon on a cool day and they seem fine. (Once Walter got saturated and was shivering, so I brought him inside and used a blow dryer on low to remove most of the water.)

Sounds like you are doing a great job with your new flock!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I've got a big galvinized metal pan... oil pan... that's band new / never been used to change the oil on the car that I was planning on using as a bathpan. I was thinking about putting it out full tomorrow when I feed them and taking it up before work. I think that pan will do for now, but I want to get a plastic one since I've learned more about "bath salts" and think when mixing that with the bath water it would be better to do that in a plastic pan vice a metal one. For straight water, I think the metal one will be fine.

Yep, they're different colors. I took some pics last evening, but want to get some more when the light is better.

I know which one it is that has the sneeze. I'll watch to make sure its not after he drinks, but I think its at other times too. I have some antibiotics on hand, just in case. Like I said, I noticed it yesterday when they arrived and again this morning, but he was one of the strongest eaters and drinkers at this morning's feed. I take it that if I decide to medicate him, I should seperate him from the rest so only he gets the antibiotics?... i.e. bring him inside and in his own box with food, water-w/meds and probably a heating pad would be my plan.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Congratulation, Zig, on the new arrivals! Sounds like they are settling in well. I've had new arrivals that have gone to food and water almost immediately and others have been more shy...just looking and staying away for the first day or so. I can feel the excitement you're feeling with your new family...I remember it well!!  
Jerry in IN


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*9/30 1842*

Got home about an hour ago. Gave the loft a scrapin' and good sweepin'... tomorrow, I think it will be another goos scrapin', sweepin' and hosin'. But first I took up their feeder and grit and water. Cleaned the place up and then put out fresh water and feed. Thus far they're still up on their perches and haven't come down for a feed yet, but its after dusk / getting dark, so I don't know if they'll be interested in food now?  

They're up on their perches though and one of them is cooing. A couple of the others have "rosted" and have their heads down like its nap time. I'll see if they come down and eat before I go to bed, but if not, I'll take their feeder up before I go to sleep.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This time of year can be difficult since it gets dark so early! If you want to feed twice a day, rig up some lights so they can see to eat when you get home.

I feed the full day's ration in the morning and use that time to check that all the birds seem healthy. In the evening, I just scrape and hose down and give them fresh water before closing up. Pigeons are remarkably adaptable and will adjust to your schedule as long as you are fairly consistent. Looking forward to pictures of your birds!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/01 0633*

Morning.
Been up and out of the shower for about 20 minutes. I put their feed out about 10 or 15 ago. It took then less time to come down off of their perches this time to eat. When I wistle and shanke their feeder I think they're figuring out wihat it is... FOOD!  I put their bath pan out too this morning, but as of yet, they haven't "discovered" it. Its funny, the same 1 to 3 that I was talking about yesterday will come down off of their perches first and then the rest will follow. They'll eat and look around for a bit and then one will decide for what ever reason to fly back up... usually to the top of the nest boxes... they'll all follow... then a minute or so later, back down for more food. I noticed too today what someone said yesterday about them sneezing after a drink. Its cool to watch them stretch thier wings... and do the leg / wing stretch in the morning.  I also noticed last night and this morning that they are starting to interact more with each other.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/01 0648*



ZigZagMarquis said:


> I also noticed last night and this morning that they are starting to interact more with each other.


Like I noticed that they'll kinda peck at each other and coo... is that like a, "Hey! This is my perch, find your own!" thing maybe?

Anyway, they've eaten a lot and are back up on their perches preening now again.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/01 1215*

Came home for lunch.
Took up their feeder and there was very little left in it from the 3oz of seed I put out this morning. It was evident too that they had been in their bath pan. Dumped that out and removed it too. Tonight, the loft gets a really good scrapin', sweepin' and the perches will get some hosin' and scrubin' and rinsin' before it gets too late that it won't dry. Right now they're up on their high perch either sitting down or preening.

Oh, any tips on catching them / picking them up? I caught one this morning, but it was a bit of a chace. I'm thinking ahead to Sunday when I think I'm going to start trying to train them through the trap. I'll have to catch them and put them out on the landing area, which is enclosed with a door that I'll keep closed, and then they'll have to come back through the trap if they want food & water & to get back to their perches... but if its so hard to catch them, it will be stressful on them and me. Any tips?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/01 2009*

Well. I got home a bit after 1600. Gave the loft and perches a good scrapin' and sweeping. The I got out the bucket, hose and scrub brushes and scrubbed and hosed. They didn't like that much, but the "game" now is if I'm in the loft, then their either up on the hight perch at one end or on top of the nest boxes on the other... opposite of where I'm at... so basically, I'm able to work in half of the place at at time. I also noticed they like to "foot stomp" a bit when on top of the nest boxes... guess it makes a better sound. After cleaning up. They got fresh water and feed. Man! Did they go after the feed!! Had it pretty much all 3oz of their evening ration gone in about 20 to 40 minutes. I took up what they hadn't finished after that. Maybe its just me, but after they feed and settled a bit, seemed they'd let me get a bit closer then they have been.

Its dark outside, but I still have the patio door open... well, glass is open, screen is closed. Anyway, they're up on their high perch. I can hear them cooing. It kind goes with them nipping at each other. I think maybe they're starting to establish a pecking order?  

Anyway, I posted some pics in a new thread too.... Zig's Pics... Enjoy!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Seems like you all are settling in to a nice routine. Interesting that your birds already figured out that the nest boxes improve on their stomping. Smart birds!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/02 0643*

Well... been up for a little bit. Put their food out and they came down and ate a little but pretty much just scratched around and got a drink of water. Now they're back up on their perches looking at me through the sliding glass door. Its still a bit cool and the sun isn't all the way up yet.

Anyway, I myself am off to go "fly"... otherwise known as skydiving  here in a few minutes. I'll leave their food out and take it up when I get home early this afternoon and then not put anymore out until 1700ish.

Tomorrow, I think I'll introduce them to the landing board / trap area and see if they'll come through the trap back into the loft when I call them with their food at afternoon feeding time. I'm kinda worried about that though, its so hard to catch them and I'll have to catch them to put them out through the trap..  We'll see how it goes. My plan is to set myself a time limit so I don't chase them around too much... I may only get one or two the first try is what I'm thinking.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/02 1952*

Got back in over an hour ago. I put out their evening feed. The blue check came down first and ate a lot. One of the blue bars came down and ate too, but one of the other did.

Seems too dnow that I've got a bit if a pigeon fight going on in my loft right now. The blue check looks like "he" has decided 1/4 to 1/3 of the "high perch" (shelf really) is HIS!

Its werid though. The blue check with the white primaries... which I thought was looking to be the "odd man out" is actaully holding his own too.

Anyway, they're cool to watch!

I wish the rest would come down and feed tonight, but if they don't here in a bit. Up comes the food until the a.m. They always have water though .


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/03 1026*

Okay. I've been up for a few hours. The birds have had their morning feed, 3oz of feed. They ate almost all of it and I took the feeder up after a bit under 2 hours. I put their bath pan out this morning, but they didn't touch it. So, after taking their food and bath pan up, I scraped the floor and perches and then swept real good. Got the hose and buckett out again and did a quick scrubbin' while they hung out on top or the nest boxes and stomped.

Then I put their bath pan out again. By now the sun was on the loft too. Boy! This time they went after the bath pan!! They did all try to get in it at the same time, but they tried. A couple even seemed to like to sit-down in the water and close their eyes and relax for at bit. After they all took a bath, I took their bath pan up again so they wouldn't drink the dirty water.  

Right now, all 6 are laying in the sun in one end of the loft sunning themselves. I take it its "normal" for them to kinda lay on one side and stretch a wing part ways out when sunning?? ... and fluff and preen a lot too.  They're all 6 in what almost looks like a "puppy pile".

I'm going to try to get some of them in to the landing area in a bit so they can learn to come back through the trap, but I don't have much confidence I'll actually catch any of them.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/03 1524*

Well, I did catch 3 and put them out on the now enclosed landing board trap area. They got put out there at about 1300 and so far 2 have figured their way back through the bods (trap) and back into the loft proper. One, however, is still out there... and its the one that I figured would figure out how to make it back in first... the blue check! He's (well, I think he's a he) about the bravest of the 6 and usually the first down off the perches to feed and such. I know I shouldn't "scare" them out onto the board, but can't figure a way other then to catch them and put them out there so they have to figure out how to come back through the trap...  ... a friend  suggested just opening the trap to the enclosed landing area. I did hinge the frame the bod trap is on so I can do that... and then wait for some to go out and then close it so they have to come through the bods is the only other thing I can figure???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, I've noticed that there is a soak cycle to their bathing. It does a great job of cleaning any poop crumbs off their vent. When the hens come off their eggs at 20 days, they are really eager to bathe before breeding. Generally, my birds like to bathe every other day or so. When they are growing in feathers, I try to put out the bath every day since this softens the feather sheath for easier removal. Seems like you have "bath time" down pat!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/04 0632*

Well... morning routine is underway. I tunred on the porch / loft light around 0610 when I got up and out of the shower and dressed and such... and put their feed out at the same time. They've been down off the perches a couple of times to eat, but just for short times. Otherwise, they're flying back and forth from perch to perch. Don't know why. Maybe they're just stretching their wings in the morning? I have to leave for work in about 15 minutes which will mean their feeder has been out for about 40 minutes total. I'm thinking of taking it up when I leave for work to start working the message that when its time to eat come eat or wait until next feeding time. Is that correct?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/04 1842*

Pretty much just got done with the evening routine.

When I got home tonight, I went into the loft and took up their grit container and waterers... Oh, I had previously been by at lunch time and took up their feeder, which had little feed left in it from "breakfast", so they had been without from about 1200 to 1730. Anyway, I caught 3 of them and put them out onto the landing board / trap area. I wish there were a way to get them into this area so I could get them trained back through the trap other then "catching them" and "putting them out" because I am so afraid of hurting one of them... I usually have to get real close and then get ahold of them as gently as possible when they first take flight... anyway, I'm way open to suggestions here on catching them and trap training them.  

I know one of them that was in the trap tonight wasn't in there yesterday. One of the "trapped" 3 was in there yesterday (the blue check) and the other (one of the blue bars) I'm not sure, but I think it was his first time too.

While 3 of the birds were in the trap and the others in the loft proper, I scrapped and swept up.

Then I returned the grit and waterers. Next, I washed up and then I brought out their feeder with their "dinner". I whistled and shook their feeder just like I always do when I bring them food... put the feeder down and left the loft. The three that were still "in" came down pretty quick and ate and the three in the trap "trapped in" and got to the food too pretty quick, especially when they saw the others eating.

Here's this evenings questions... first, they didn't seem to eat as much of their dinner as they did their breakfast in 20 to 40 minutes. In fact, they pretty much quit eating about 20 min after they started and then it was up on the perches as it was getting dark, even though I have the porch / loft light on. Tonight and last night, as they started to go up on the perches for the evening, it seemed to create a bit of a "pigeon fight". Two or three seemed to lay claim to the high perch and the others would fly between perches and top of nest boxes trying to be "accepted" onto the high perch... but there was lots off cooing, pecking and chasing off of the perches.

Right now, four have settled on the high perch... 3 of them are laying down and the fourth on one leg. The two that weren't allowed onto the high perch are at the other end of the loft on the high V-Perches.

Does any of this sound "normal" or do you'all think its because I'm stressing them by catching them and putting them in the trap area?

----edit----

Oh, and I'm going to take up their feeder and turn off the porch / loft light here in a couple of minutes, when my dinner, PIZZA, arrives. No food for them till breakfast then. Do you'all think they'll learn to eat more when the food is put out and not just eat some thinking there will be more left for later OR am I being overly cruel thinking I can put their food out and only leave it for 20 to 40 minutes and they'll eat it all??


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

They will adjust to any reasonable schedule as long as you are consistent. The general rule I've heard is to pick up uneaten feed after 15 minutes. This keeps all the birds focused on eating, so a bully has less time to interfere. It also shows you right away if a bird is off their feed.

Yep, they are working on establishing a normal pecking order. As long as none of the birds are being really picked on, it's best to let them work things out. The important thing is to make sure the lower ranking birds have somewhere to escape the more dominant birds so they don't get cornered. You may even start being able to tell which birds are male or female.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/04 2124*



TerriB said:


> Yep, they are working on establishing a normal pecking order. As long as none of the birds are being really picked on, it's best to let them work things out. The important thing is to make sure the lower ranking birds have somewhere to escape the more dominant birds so they don't get cornered. You may even start being able to tell which birds are male or female.


Well... let me see if I got this right... "flatter / square-ish" head, stands "more horizontal" and more agressive = Male Pigeon... "rounder" head, stands "more vertical" = Female Pigeon... okay, going by that theory (dunno if its any good or not), but from what I've observed in my birds in the all of 6 days I've owned pigeions...  ... I'd say I've got 4 cocks and 2 hens, but I suppose we'll see when eggs start coming out of some of them...  Anyway, the blue check is the only one I'd put money on right now as being a cock. I'm pretty sure the red check and one of the blue bars are hens, but time will tell.

Anyway, yep, I think there is pleanty of room for the lower ranking birds to escape and I haven't seen what I'd call serious "picking on", but I do have to wonder sometimes when one or two keeps insisting on being on the high perch and keeps getting chased off why they keep coming back.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/05 0633*

Morning routine underway. Porch / Loft light has been out since about 0610 and they've been pretty much eating. It took a few minutes for them to "wake up" and come down off of the perches and start eating. Then they'ed all be eating and one would decide for some reason that its "back up on the perches!"... and they'd all fly up... and then they all fly back down in another minute or so and start eating again. I leave for work at about 0650 and today the feed is coming up when I leave here in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Zig,
It sounds as if your birds are getting into a loft routine. The aggressive attitude of the "higher ranking" birds is normal. They will jockey for the highest spot and "stake their territory". As far as feeding is concerned, it sounds as if you are doing well. Any leftover feed should be picked up 15-20 minutes after being set down. I have also heard that you should measure the leftover feed and make tomorrow's ration that much less. I have never had to do that because my "little piggies" eat it all!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Jerry said:


> Zig,
> It sounds as if your birds are getting into a loft routine. The aggressive attitude of the "higher ranking" birds is normal. They will jockey for the highest spot and "stake their territory". As far as feeding is concerned, it sounds as if you are doing well. Any leftover feed should be picked up 15-20 minutes after being set down. I have also heard that you should measure the leftover feed and make tomorrow's ration that much less. I have never had to do that because my "little piggies" eat it all!


I've heard the same about measuring what they don't eat and then reducing the next day's feed... but I figure I'll work on putting the food down and then taking it up after 20ish minutes and see if they get the message that they should eat more in that aloted time as opposed to eat some now... hang out for awhile... and then go looking for more... I want to get the message across that the feeder isn't going to be out all the time and they should eat now. Anyway, does that make sense?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/05 1738*

Evening routine pretty much done. I came home, scraped and swept. I got home a bit early and there's still pleanty of sunlight left and its almost 90deg F, so I decided to hose and scrub too.

They were hungry, I can tell since they didn't want to stay up off the floor when I came in... something they haven't done up until now... after I had taken up their morning feed after about 30 min and they had barely eaten half of it...  

I worked a bit on trap training too. I'd like to figure out a way of getting them out onto the landing board / trap area without having to catch them and put them out. ZooKeeper suggested I do the same as when I call them to breakfast & dinner. Take a small bit of feed in a container, whistle and shake it as usual and put it out on the landing board with the trap open... get them out there and then close the trap... wait a bit... and then put their regular feeder out with food... again whistle and shake it, but this time inside the loft where they usually get fed... basically, lure them out onto the landing board / trap area, shut the trap and then introduce the real food where they have to trap in to get it. Well, I tried it, but it didn't work too well. So I went back to "Plan A" which was catch them and put them out there. I'm not so sure as I like that much as it seems I'm stressing them catching them... I mean, I want them to like me.  Anyway, I guess I just need to refine ZK's technique a bit. I'll try that again tomorrow. I'm pretty sure they know what their feeder looks like... I see them eyeing it through the sliding glass door when its not out in their loft... so I guess I'll pick-up another from the feed store tomorrow.  

Anyway, their 30oz of evening feed is out and has been out now for between 10 and 15 min. They've pretty much been feeding since they started on it. I'm going to leave it out for another 15 min or until they leave it, which ever comes first. 

---- edit ----

DOH! I meant 3oz, not 30 in my above para...


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

*30 oz of food*

Zig man, are you feeding them 30 oz a feeding? I am only feeding my 20 birds 20oz of feed each feeding. I wonder if I am not feeding enough or your are feeding too much. I hope I am not starving my ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

zoo keeper said:


> Zig man, are you feeding them 30 oz a feeding? I am only feeding my 20 birds 20oz of feed each feeding. I wonder if I am not feeding enough or your are feeding too much. I hope I am not starving my ladies and gentlemen.


Hey! These are really BIG pigeons we're talking here!!!

 

Okay, Okay, I fixed it! I meant 3oz!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Going by your pictures, I came up with the same 2 hens, blue check cock bird! It will be interesting to see what develops!

I like your idea of putting the light on for a while before you feed. I noticed that my birds aren't ready to eat right away - they usually do a bit of grooming first. Generally, you feed about 1/2 ounce for inactive birds, up to 1 oz per bird if they are flying. A few weeks ago, feed consumption jumped because we started getting cooler fall weather!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/06 0628*



TerriB said:


> Going by your pictures, I came up with the same 2 hens, blue check cock bird! It will be interesting to see what develops!
> 
> I like your idea of putting the light on for a while before you feed. I noticed that my birds aren't ready to eat right away - they usually do a bit of grooming first. Generally, you feed about 1/2 ounce for inactive birds, up to 1 oz per bird if they are flying. A few weeks ago, feed consumption jumped because we started getting cooler fall weather!



Hmmm... I've got 6 birds... I've been putting out about 3oz of feed in the mornings and 3oz of feed in the evenings. They usually eat all of their evening feed and about half of their breakfast. I was thinking of taking measure of what they don't eat this morning and reduce tomorrow mornings breakfast by about that amount.

Anyway, a.m. routine is underway. They've been eating now for about 15 minutes. They definitly came down quicker today. I should start timing it... time between when I put the feeder out and when they come to eat. I'll take there food up here in about another 10 or 15 and see what they didn't eat. I saw all of them eat this morning, but there are definitly 2 or 3 of them that are more interested in getting down as much food as they can as opposed to the others.

Also, noticed a new behavior this moring... when some of them came down, they wouldn't just land, they'd flap and flap and hover like they were working their wings? Maybe it was some sort of display to each other??


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent! I call that helicoptering and it means they are feeling GOOD!!! I've seen it in both male and female birds and it is a positive sign. They have settled in nicely to their new accomodations.

In terms of taming your birds, when you have the time you might try hanging around after you put the food down. See how far away you need to be for them all to be comfortable coming down to eat. Move a bit closer every few days as they become more relaxed with you near by. Eventually, you can offer food from your hand. It's very cool when you can hear their breathing and the sound of peas hitting other peas in their crop! (For this, you have to be quiet, although otherwise talking to them is a good thing so they become familiar with your voice.)


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/06 1853*

I got home a bit ago after a trip to Home Depot on the way home to buy a
new broom for the loft. The one I had exploded last night while using it.

Anyway, got home a little after 5. Scraped up and swept up the loft. I
had tied the trap open when I left for work... remember the landing board
is closed... and when I got home 2 were out on the landing board, so I
went out quietly and closed the trap so to get back "in" they'd have to come through the bods.

While sweeping and scraping, they trapped in. So when I was done with that, I caught 3 more and put them out there.

I then came out into the loft with their dinner, whistled and shook the feeder, put it down and then walked over to the corner of the
loft and knealt down. The 3 still in the loft came down and started
eating just a few feet from me pretty quickly and the 3 in the trap
trapped in quickly once they saw the feed was out and their 3 buddies were
chowing down! I talked to them while the ate and it didn't seem to phase
them too much.

I took the feed up a few minutes ago and the evening
"fights" are underway... this is where they vie for position on the high
perch... and peck and coo... 5 of them are up there now and there is one
blue bar that they won't let up there... he keeps trying and will until it
pretty much gets dark and I turn off the porch/loft light... the last
couple of nights, he's (actually, I think its one of the 2 she's I have... but who really knows... yet) spent the night perched on top of the porch light.



Actually... as I type this... they've settled down and actually let Mr. Blue Bar up on the high perch...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/07 0709*

Well... morning routine pretty much went as prescribed. This morning, I only fed them about 2 to 2.5oz of feed and they left just a little bit.

Also, Thursday's are the day's they get *Super-Vit* (Vitamin & Mineral supplement) in their water.  The instructions for Super Vit says to give it to them once a week. Does anyone give it more often? What about any other type of supplement to give on the other days?

Anyway... Mr Blue Check did some "helicoptering" this morning as TB puts it. 

I haven't decided if I'm going to name them or not, but sometimes I think of Mr Blue Check as a "Rosco" or "Gonzo"... anyway, we'll see.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I haven't decided if I'm going to name them or not, but sometimes I think of Mr Blue Check as a "Rosco" or "Gonzo"... anyway, we'll see. 

I like the names!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/08 0842*

Well... last night's routine pretty much went as prescribed.

This morning, I got up, put their feed out for about 20 to 30 minutes, took it up and let them digest for an hour or so. Then, when the sun had come up some more, I scraped and swept up the loft & perches. Then I got the hose and buckett and scrub brush out and gave the place a good cleaning.

When I got done with that, I put their bath pan out with some bath salts. So far two have taken a really good bath while the others have pretty much just just dipped thier feet in and then gotten out... oooh, wait, now Mr Blue Check and Ms. Red Check are in the soaking...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*10/08 0856*

Well, bath time is over and theirs lots of wing flapping, puffin' up and preening going on. The sun is starting to hit the back porch / loft too... so let the sunbathing commence!  

Anyway, time for me to go take a shower too and then get some breakfast before I have to go to work. I was supposed to have the day off, but no joy.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*bump*

Well... I didn't think this warrented a new thread, so I figured I'd put it here.

As many of you know, I started out with 6 birds I got from Foy's; I got them the last week of Sept. I added 3 birds from an auction I won on www.pigeons4sale.com. These birds arrived last week on Thursday, Oct 14. One of the 3 new birds is a Blue Check Hen; she's banded 2002 and looks older then the other 2, but the seller said that she is really a 2004 hatch, he just used an old band... the other 2 new ones are RC squeakers. Anyway, the BC "Hen" is... well... pardon me, but she's kinda "*****y". Wants to be on the high perch and will fight to be there, but thus far has always lost out. I've become used to the evening "fights" between them for space on the high perchs... its really not that bad a fight, that's just how I'm describing it, mostly just cooing and a bit of pecking and wing slaps, nothing serious... except for this BC Hen.

I'm wondering a couple of things... I wonder if she's really a Hen and not a cock? Also, I wonder if I need more perches up high or if I should give it a few more days, weeks?, and see if they work it out?


----------

